# Rugar P89 Magazines



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anybody know what is up with the Blue 15rd P89 magazines? I have had a set on order from Midway since July, Meg-gar shows them N/A, and Gander Mountain has them for $15 more than Midway.

Thanks,


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

epsanto2 said:


> Does anybody know what is up with the Blue 15rd P89 magazines? I have had a set on order from Midway since July, Meg-gar shows them N/A, and Gander Mountain has them for $15 more than Midway.
> 
> Thanks,


I jjust ordered two from Bud's Gun Shop. They had them in-stock and they are already shipped to my brother as a christmas gift. I am trying to get him to do some IDPA matches. In IDPA, the first mag needs to be 11 rounds, and the ten rounders are too much of an issue.

They have them and the price was about $30ea.

CC


----------



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> I jjust ordered two from Bud's Gun Shop. They had them in-stock and they are already shipped to my brother as a christmas gift. I am trying to get him to do some IDPA matches. In IDPA, the first mag needs to be 11 rounds, and the ten rounders are too much of an issue.
> 
> They have them and the price was about $30ea.
> 
> CC


CC, do you by chance have a part number? I looked on Bud's web site and did not see them.

Thanks,


----------



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

After six months, they finally came in. Not sure what the delay was but Midway is still advertising them as in stock.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to try CDNN....


----------

